# Sat in 545i, 6-series at LA auto show



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

While I'm still not a huge fan of the E60, I was able to check it out thoroughly (interior, trunk, engine, etc). I found the dash to be a little too plasticky for my taste, but overall it seemed like a good car. 

The new 6-series was AWESOME!!! I am a convert. The interior is plush, the shift knob was nicely located, and the rear was actually pretty cool. It was 70K for the 645i... any bets on how much an M6 will be? 

-Dan


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

DanB said:


> While I'm still not a huge fan of the E60, I was able to check it out thoroughly (interior, trunk, engine, etc). I found the dash to be a little too plasticky for my taste, but overall it seemed like a good car.
> 
> The new 6-series was AWESOME!!! I am a convert. The interior is plush, the shift knob was nicely located, and the rear was actually pretty cool. It was 70K for the 645i... any bets on how much an M6 will be?
> 
> -Dan


Around 85 thousand.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I spent a while examining a 530 in a dealer's showroom the other day. The interior is completely unacceptable to me (shapes, plasticky-ness, control feel), as is the front-end. Also, I found the seats to be more "e46 like" and not as comfortable as the e39 and e38 seats.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

bmw540i said:


> Around 85 thousand.


Nice try... :rofl: The new 5.5 Litre V10 M6 SMG will have a base MSRP of $95k. If you choose to take the optional Sunshades, Park Distance Control, Sirus Satellite radio and Heads-Up Display. You will be just a tad under $100k @ $99,945. The dealers will mark the car up for $20k~$30k for market adjustment.

Now, that 645ci sure looks like a bargain at $75k fully loaded 

beewang :bigpimp:

P.S. You should know that your $85k price tag is actually for the 645 cic. As the Ci Convertible will be $10k more than the 645ci.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

$100k DAMN!!!! That is a lot of scratch... the thing better fly! Although, there is not a lot of competition out there.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

robg said:


> I spent a while examining a 530 in a dealer's showroom the other day. The interior is completely unacceptable to me (shapes, plasticky-ness, control feel), as is the front-end. Also, I found the seats to be more "e46 like" and not as comfortable as the e39 and e38 seats.


Did you bother to drive it?

-


----------

